# Are you a pefectionist



## Stranger (15/9/21)

When it comes to vaping, are you a perfectionist ?

My Darling wife made a comment and said I was the grumpiest old fart ever and have no patience. She then went on to comment that she had never seen me be so patient and careful with little bits of cotton and that I even clean up my own mess.

When we go camping it takes two weeks to get the mud and dust off everything ... but one drop of juice on a mod and out comes the steam cleaner, vacuum cleaner and mop.

She said I must go here

www.isthisthestartofdementia.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 23


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/9/21)

There is a fine line between being a perfectionist and just wanting things in order... I am the latter but leaning a bit more to the OCD side, no nothing leans, everything is in order and in line 

I can't stand clutter on my desk and as the chaos takes over during the day it gets cleared up again more than once. My mods has a space each on the shelves and when they come off there the gap stays open for them to go back there at the end of the day. 

No tanks on mods over night.

2 sets of batteries for each mod (labeled and the extra set is in a box, per mod, labeled too).

Cotton offcuts gets cleaned up (dirty ones in the bin, clean ones in the tin for mopping up spills, cleaning out RDA's, plugging airflows when juicing up, etc).

There is a drawer for tanks (all tank spares in its own box, OG driptips included), one for mods, one for cotton, one for coils/wire, one for DIY spares, one for empty bottles, one for juice.... 

If I am looking for something, I know exactly where to find it.

Tanks due for pitstop goes into a container.

Tools are in a separate drawer built exclusively for it.

Polishing station gets cleaned up after each session and everything packed away in a case.

When I have more than one juice to test, the chaos of having multiple bottles on my desk drives me nuts.

All in all, there is a place for everything, and everything is in its place.... and like @THE REAPER said, my whole desk is covered in "memory foam" to ensure no mishaps with tanks and mods...

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/9/21)

I thought I was the only one... everything has a place and there is a system! Batteries in strict rotation. Wet cloth for wiping down juice and cleaning tanks and mods currently in use. Drip tips are all organised into colours in a fishing tackle box. Dvarw trays for air drying tanks that have been washed. Coil inspection before rewicking. 510 pins and negative points inspected and polished in need! Dvarw's inspected every two weeks and sent to the polishing station if required. And the list goes one... I'm not OCD either... just like stuff clean and organised!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (15/9/21)

Yes. Yes I can be. Much to the irritation of some of my colleagues.

Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## Stranger (15/9/21)

Baawwaah well spotted, I did it deliberate.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (15/9/21)

Stranger said:


> Baawwaah well spotted, I did it deliberate.


I didn't want to say anything as I did not want to come through as pedantic, but then the inner-me screamed at me and I could not help it anymore

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/9/21)

Stranger said:


> Baawwaah well spotted, I did it deliberate.


Twice  ... *deliberately*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/9/21)

Stranger said:


> Baawwaah well spotted, I did it deliberate.



well played sir, well played...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (15/9/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Twice  ... *deliberately*


Yeah, wanted to say something but just now @Stranger starts blocking me or reporting me to the admins or something

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stew (15/9/21)

There can be beauty in chaos. LOL.

Reactions: Agree 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/9/21)

I'll jus' park this here 

https://www.businessinsider.com/ben...esk-study-university-of-minnesota-2013-8?IR=T

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (15/9/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> Yeah, wanted to say something but just now @Stranger starts blocking me or reporting me to the admins or something



Nah man, I would not do that on porpoise.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/9/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I'll jus' park this here
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/ben...esk-study-university-of-minnesota-2013-8?IR=T

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (15/9/21)

Stranger said:


> Nah man, I would not do that on porpoise.








Just going to leave this here...

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 3


----------



## THE REAPER (15/9/21)

I'm not a perfectionist like some people with muffins in their name lol, but I do keep my vape gear in check. I was Given a cupboard by my wife to keep all my gear cause I tend to put my juice all over where I go so now it's got a home in a home under a roof under the sun. And she is a perfectionist in the house. There is a place for everything and everything in its place.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stew (15/9/21)

THE REAPER said:


> I'm not a perfectionist like some people with muffins in their name lol, but I do keep my vape gear in check. I was Given a cupboard by my wife to keep all my gear cause I tend to put my juice all over where I go so now it's got a home in a home under a roof under the sun. And she is a perfectionist in the house. There is a place for everything and everything in its place.


My wife keeps me in place as well. LOL.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## THE REAPER (15/9/21)

Stew said:


> My wife keeps me in place as well. LOL.


I think a lot of our wife's do as many of us has that special friend you know the one in the classifieds that everyone speaks nothing of.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## LeislB (15/9/21)

I hate chaos! I don't do well with disorganization. Looks like having children was a test of my resilience in this regard. Vape gear is all packed exactly how I like it and I know where everything is, most of the time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (15/9/21)

THE REAPER said:


> I think a lot of our wife's do as many of us has that special friend you know the one in the classifieds that everyone speaks nothing of.



Shuurup man, the first rule of Vape club, is we do not speak of Vape club

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/9/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## CashKat88 (15/9/21)

Perfectionist? Hmmm
I think i'm somewhat in between Perfection and chaos.
I have a Cupboard to keep my mods and everything in place but only use it like it should be when im in the mood to do so.
I have a mod somewhere all over the house, there is 2 in the bedroom, 2 in the living room, one in the vape bag incase i need it, 1 with me in my pocket, and juice all over the place too including 1 in the mrs. handbag.... I would say this is very well organised Chaos as i know exactly where everything is at all times.
When it comes to the upkeep of my mods then i would say, i am a perfectionist of sorts, always have a little Polishing cloth with me incase of a spill or leak, Also to keep the mod and atty always looking pristine ,my vape does not share a pocket with anything,mainly in my back right pocket when im out and about, figured if i'm going to sit down the vape will be out anyway.
My Laptop/Vape bag has a nice little soft slot for each mod too and sometimes i might take the desce neoprene sleeve with too and lastly i have nice padded vape holder for the cupholder in the cars.
So yeah. Perfectionist?.....Yes.. but in my own definition of perfectionist i would say.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Munro31 (15/9/21)

I'm itching just reading this thread!!!

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## blujeenz (15/9/21)

My broom cupboard reveals that Im super creative... according to the folk at Minnesota. 




Vape section is pretty much the same.



Of course the down side is that I spend a lot of time looking for things.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (15/9/21)

Stranger said:


> When it comes to vaping, are you a perfectionist ?
> 
> My Darling wife made a comment and said I was the grumpiest old fart ever and have no patience. She then went on to comment that she had never seen me be so patient and careful with little bits of cotton and that I even clean up my own mess.
> 
> ...



@Stranger Link doesn't work unfortunately.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/9/21)

Hooked said:


> @Stranger Link doesn't work unfortunately.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (15/9/21)

There's a place for everything, but everything isn't always in its place. Depends on my mood, energy and number of distractions.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Stranger (16/9/21)

Hooked said:


> @Stranger Link doesn't work unfortunately.



Thank goodness for that.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/9/21)

Perfectionists may find this short article worth reading ... time to shift from a search for perfection, to an aspiration for excellence maybe?;

https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/you-musterbator-dr-richard-kercz

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stranger (16/9/21)

Yes, but the spelling is wrong

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/9/21)

blujeenz said:


> My broom cupboard reveals that Im super creative... according to the folk at Minnesota.
> 
> View attachment 239374
> 
> ...




The only issue that I see is that you call the cupboard a broom cupboard. There is no broom!  You probably spend a lot of time looking for the broom.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/9/21)

I thrive in chaos.....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger (16/9/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> The only issue that I see is that you call the cupboard a broom cupboard. There is no broom!  You probably spend a lot of time looking for the broom.



I dare not touch my wife's broom

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/9/21)

Stranger said:


> I dare not touch my wife's broom



Who services it then? Do you have to send it in to the mechanics?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (16/9/21)

It's done remotely, you lot think wifi is a new thing.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/9/21)

It got vaccinated, and has excellent 5G coverage now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (16/9/21)

I am the opposite to most, cluttered desk and in general what appears to be chaos but within that I am very organised and have a system that works for me. If I left my desk and somebody made my clutter tidy I would be screwed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## blujeenz (16/9/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> The only issue that I see is that you call the cupboard a broom cupboard. There is no broom!  You probably spend a lot of time looking for the broom.


Not really, you know that narrow space between the fridge and the broom cupboard...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/9/21)

blujeenz said:


> Not really, you know that narrow space between the fridge and the broom cupboard...




Yup.... It's called the floor.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

